# Abruzzo - Information Required



## midlandpete

Am hoping to visit Abruzzo in the summer as it is a part of italy that I have not been to before

Understand that the house prices in Abruzzo are some of the cheapest in Italy? Long term we are looking at buying a house but as the exchange rate with the UK pound stands at the moment that is put on hold for a year or so - so we need a cheap house to rent for a month or two 

Where is the best place to base ourselves to get the best picture of the area?

If it is in the country we will need to hire a car - last year when we were in the south of Italy this was expensive - is there any cheap way to do it? If we visit regularly each year was looking at the possibility of buying a cheap car and garaging it for our next visit - but understand you cant buy a car unless we are residents?


Can anyone give me any advice or help? Was hoping to meet someone during the visit to discuss peoples experiences and possibly geet some ideas on the Italian way of life


Help appreciated

Petehttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## stefanaccio

My rule of life is that if you are having difficulty making a decision it is usually best to take a deep breath, then gather as much information as possible. Many times the best choice will become so obvious that you are not really choosing at all. This said, I would rent a place for a month or so, get the feel of the land, and then go from there.






midlandpete said:


> Am hoping to visit Abruzzo in the summer as it is a part of italy that I have not been to before
> 
> Understand that the house prices in Abruzzo are some of the cheapest in Italy? Long term we are looking at buying a house but as the exchange rate with the UK pound stands at the moment that is put on hold for a year or so - so we need a cheap house to rent for a month or two
> 
> Where is the best place to base ourselves to get the best picture of the area?
> 
> If it is in the country we will need to hire a car - last year when we were in the south of Italy this was expensive - is there any cheap way to do it? If we visit regularly each year was looking at the possibility of buying a cheap car and garaging it for our next visit - but understand you cant buy a car unless we are residents?
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice or help? Was hoping to meet someone during the visit to discuss peoples experiences and possibly geet some ideas on the Italian way of life
> 
> 
> Help appreciated
> 
> Petehttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## midlandpete

stefanaccio said:


> My rule of life is that if you are having difficulty making a decision it is usually best to take a deep breath, then gather as much information as possible. Many times the best choice will become so obvious that you are not really choosing at all. This said, I would rent a place for a month or so, get the feel of the land, and then go from there.


Thought thats what I said - "need a cheap house to rent for a few months"

Trying to gather the information 

Thanks for your reply tho no one else bothered

Pete


----------



## pudd 2

midlandpete said:


> Thought thats what I said - "need a cheap house to rent for a few months"
> 
> Trying to gather the information
> 
> Thanks for your reply tho no one else bothered
> 
> Pete


if you need a cheap house to rent or imfomashion on abruzzo pm me and i will give you my tell no we have lived here 5 years having moved here from england and are pleasded to pass on any imformation you need


----------



## IThouse

At the airport of Pescara you can find cheap car rentals.
Try autoeuropa . it, really cheap prices comparing to the others.
Concerning the idea to rent a flat, it depends where you want stay.
The countryside is really charming but a bit boring in winter time.
Pescara is alive and full of services, well located for an house's hunter.

<snip>


----------



## Ayyeff

pudd 2 said:


> if you need a cheap house to rent or imfomashion on abruzzo pm me and i will give you my tell no we have lived here 5 years having moved here from england and are pleasded to pass on any imformation you need


Hi Pudd 2, 

im looking at buying a cheap holiday house in abruzzo area. could you message me. 
new to this site and would love your help and advice. 
many thanks 
ayyeff


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a rather old thread and perhaps you might do better to simply post a query in a new thread to see what you can find.


----------

